

How people respond to being filmed (with devices like Google glass) - ohwp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDumyGJdLrU

======
TimMontague
I'm convinced that Google Glass will fail for this exact reason. People really
don't like being recorded. Even though surveillance cameras are widespread,
it's much more personal when you can see the person recording you.

All it will take is one creepy app for Google Glass and people will start to
revolt. Imagine an app that has a large amateur porn database that does facial
recognition on people around you and displays naked images of similar looking
people. Obviously that would be an incredibly hard software problem to get
working well, but it doesn't have to work well; in fact it doesn't have to
work at all. All that is needed is a single article about it in the press and
it will take off.

I imagine that a very loud privacy vs free speech debate is imminent.

------
bluetidepro
I think this is a bad example, because one of the YouTube video comments are
right (to me): " _The point you are trying to﻿ make is lost when you film
people in a private place! That actually is not allowed._ " This experiment is
sort of flawed since he does just budge into private rooms/settings and
everything without permission. Also, I suspect he has a decent size camera (by
some of the reactions), and not something discrete like Google Glass. I wonder
if people would have reacted any differently if he was just doing this with
Google Glass and it wasn't as obvious he had a big camera on them. He would
have probably been treated just like anyone else interrupting a class or
private setting. Also, they wouldn't have mentioned the video, but the results
would have been the same.

I would like to see this experiment done in a public settings, or this same
experiment but with a much more discrete camera.

~~~
ohwp
In the other parts he is filming in public and is getting the same reactions.

    
    
      Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bT1ZfRtrJc
      Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHG9ouQ17-M
    

But I'm not sure it's the size of the camera. Most of the people are not
bothered by big cameras hanging everywhere.

Maybe it's because they don't trust the intents of the guy who is filming.

~~~
qompiler
Oke now imagine 10 people around you with Google Glass on their head. You
don't even know if they are recording you or not.

------
PwdRsch
AJ Jacobs at Esquire magazine wrote about his experience doing something
similar back in December: <http://www.esquire.com/features/overly-documented-
life-0113>

